# Special Delivery From R L T



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ooohhh...

Big Special Delivery envelope on my desk!

I'm doing this is "real time" so I'll respond to your "reasonable" instructuions as to what to do next.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Open the bloody thing


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Rip it open and admire the contents


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

About bloody time too - I had to wait 11 whole minutes for that


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I thought it too obvious a thing to have to tell you to do









Well - what are the results of you opening the envelope??


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, I was expecting to be told to savour the moment, to let the anticipation build.

Perhaps, gently slit open the SD envelope. Marvel at the bubble wrap package that nestled within. Carefully remove the sellotape from the aforementioned bubble wrap, perhaps pausing - only breifly - as you failed to overcome the almost irresisable urge to pop one or two bubbles. (I can't pass it by







)

Then gently slip off the pure white cardboard outer carton, before gently caressing the lusciously, decadently deep blue inner box. Then feast your eyes on the simple gold-embossed logo on the box....

But all I got was "Open the bloody thing"


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

FASTER


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been "Monster'd"










Those of you who followed an earlier post will know that I am a recent convert to Seiko, starting with a "007" earlier this year, then got the bug for a another.

Well - you Seiko-holics (and Jason in particular, Cheers Jase mate







) gave me the bug "big-time" for a monster.

Finally got it, only my second Seiko diver, but I kinda get the feeling that it won't be my last....


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations - what a watch







.

I too have become a recent Seiko convert, but am not yet brave enough for a Monster - particularly in orange - but it looks great


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well done George, I still don't like the bezel personally but they are a great watch no mistake.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well done and a nice watch


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations!









now..first impressions?

Gregor


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Congratulations, you may find it hard to take off









My BM is getting lots more wrist time than I expected


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

gregor said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've been wearing Jason's for a few days to see if I could live with another "monster" in the house (the 710's the other







) and the presence of this SD on my desk today is proof positive that I can.









So second impression really: It's still flippin fantastic! Wearing Jason's over the past week did nothing to take away the pleasure of slipping my own on just now, nothing at all. It's such a beut of a watch.









One thing I have noticed - though I'll have to get the camera out to show what I mean - the applied lume markers are very subtly different to Jason's model. On that one, the applied lume marker seems to be either one piece, or lume applied to a plastic substrate of the same colour. Have a look at my photo above to see what I mean - it just looks all the same colour.

On mine, it looks like the lume is applied to a steel marker, and has a nice shiny bevel at the edges of the lume marker. Like I said, I'll have to get a photo as a comparison shot, but the effect adds a very pleasing additional sparkle to the batons.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> So second impression really: It's still flippin fantastic! Wearing Jason's over the past week did nothing to take away the pleasure of slipping my own on just now, nothing at all. It's such a beut of a watch.


Congrats!!!

Gregor


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh... Looking very nice George...
















So when are the temptations of the 6105, 6309, 4205 or even the 7002's going to start calling ???
















Seriously though... You'll enjoy wearing the Monster they are great value for money... and the bracelets once you've got them sized are lovely!!!!!!!! Very comfortable and compliment the watch...

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice George, very orange.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done George,









Interesting about the markers....Have you run the production dates through the calculator to see if there is a big date range between the two?

Maybe Seiko changed details at some point


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks lads. My guess this one will be on my wrist for a good while before anything else gets a look in. (It's not as if I'm spoilt for choice anyway.)

And thanks also to Roy for not only sourcing these watches at a price I've certainly never seen before on the Internet, but also supplying said watch with bracelet pre-adjusted, meaning that I could wear it the instant it arrived.

Thanks Roy - you are one of a kind!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Well done George,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got me there Jase, calculator???

If it helps , there is what looks like a serial number on the caseback - 160491


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy it George









Now you know why Seiko has so many fans!









And in orange too! Best color in my opinion


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

It really is a great watch, mine arrived yesterday (thanks Roy). The only trouble is i now have to get the watch strap adjusted before i wear it. I didnt realize Roy would pre-size the strap, oh well.

I can't wait to wear it out and about

Karl


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Kzawilin said:


> I didnt realize Roy would pre-size the strap, oh well.
> 
> Karl
> 
> ...


Ah... You have to be wise in the ways of the force!









Seriously though, Its always worth asking first. Roy is renown for his customer service and attention to detail.

Talking of detail, I did not realise the Tsunami wave was different on the Monster, to what it is on the 007s. The monster is a whole lot smarter!!










MIKE: I made the mistake of looking at the Seiko Diver's Reference last night







. I think I got bitten by a 6309 bug.

It's all downhill from here...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Your doomed now,doomed I tell you.Once the bug bites there's no looking back


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one George









I saw my first OM "in the steel" yesterday (I was sitting next to a WIS on yestyerday's flight). I was VERY impressed ... I must admit I could never take to it based on the photographs ... but in real life it looks very good indeed ....

Hmmmmm .... ..... ??

ROY ......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nice one George
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes John,


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> ESL Posted May 12 2005, 08:59 PM
> 
> MIKE: I made the mistake of looking at the Seiko Diver's Reference last night laugh.gif . I think I got bitten by a 6309 bug.
> 
> It's all downhill from here... shocking.gif


The 6309 bug is easily solved just get a 6309-729x & a 6309-704x and you'll be 'cured' well at least until the 6105's and 7002's start calling out to you... The 6309's are classic vintage Seikos...

Mike


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> > ESLÂ Posted May 12 2005, 08:59 PMÂ Â
> >
> > MIKE: I made the mistake of looking at the Seiko Diver's Reference last night laugh.gif . I think I got bitten by a 6309 bug.
> >
> ...


Roy has some nice 6309s - I got one recently from him. I already had a 7002.

Then I went mad and bought a 6105 last week which needs some work but will look great - you get sucked in..............and eventually the man in the white coat comes for you.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one George
> ...


Thank You Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your welcome John.


----------

